# Christina Aguilera festgenommen



## beachkini (1 März 2011)

Party-Exzesse, Sex-Orgien, hemmungsloser Alkohol-Konsum ...

Die engsten Freunde von Christina Aguilera (30) sorgen sich schon seit Wochen, dass das Leben des Popstars aus dem Ruder laufen könnte. Jetzt wurde die 30-Jährige in den frühen Morgenstunden betrunken und orientierungslos in West Hollywood aufgegriffen – von der Polizei!

Wie der Promi-Blog Tmz.com unter Berufung auf Polizei-Insider berichtet, sei X-Tina so beduselt gewesen, dass sie nicht mehr fähig gewesen sei, auf sich selbst aufzupassen. Um Lover Matthew Rutler (25), mit dem die Sängerin unterwegs war, stand es angeblich nicht viel besser. Die Polizei war auf sie aufmerksam geworden, weil er seinen Wagen in Schlangenlinie über die Straße lenkte.

Das Paar wurde vorläufig festgenommen: SIE wegen Trinken in der Öffentlichkeit, ER wegen Alkohol- oder Drogenmissbrauch am Steuer.

Laut Angaben des Sheriffs von L.A. County liegt die Kaution für Rutler bei 30 000 Dollar, die für Christina Aguilera bei 250 Dollar. Wie RadarOnline.com berichtet, werden die beiden auf jeden Fall so lange festgehalten, bis sie ausgenüchtert sind oder jemand sie abholt.


----------



## Q (1 März 2011)

oha  na dann gute Besserung.


----------



## Xtinalover (1 März 2011)

hab eigentlich nix dagegen wenn chrissi trinkt, aber hätte sie als mami zumindest für so verantwortungsbewusst gehalten nicht bei nem betrunkenen ins auto zu steigen. scheinbar tut ihr neuer freund nicht gut und wenn sie das alleinige sorgerecht für ihr kind haben will,ist das auch nicht besonders gut


----------

